# *MUST WATCH* - Ok, I want this dog...



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

YouTube - Un chien très utile 0002 Courriel


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol awesome


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish I would have kids like that lol great vid Alym, thanks for sharing


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What an amazing little dog ! This owner must of have spent alot of time training him/her.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

is this dog for sale=)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

....WOW !! Thats some dog .Just think ..if you start now your new little puppy could be washing your dishes in no time flat .
Great vid man ...LOl what a smart fella .


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

You need to train your new puppy to be like this!


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if that dog was trained to be a 'helper' dog for someone disabled. If not, he should be! He's gonna get fat getting a treat for all those tricks...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont know but its awesome, i love how he fetches the tv remote at the end lol
wonder if teaching it how to get into the garbage can has ever backfired while she was away tho


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man that is so darn cute, wish i had the patience to train that good, Great vid


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i dont know but its awesome, i love how he fetches the tv remote at the end lol
> wonder if teaching it how to get into the garbage can has ever backfired while she was away tho


My trainer taught her dog to open a fridge and fetch beer. That back fired, the dog soon found out that you can puncture the can and drink it himself. She ended up with a wet floor full of empties and a sleepy dog.


----------

